# Flaxmeal vs. Ground Flax Seed



## WindyCityMom

Is Flaxmeal the same thing as ground flax seed? Sorry if that's a ridiculous question. I'm pretty sure it's the same thing- but I'm no food guru. Thanks


----------



## artekah

Yeah I'm pretty sure it is.

Almond meal is just ground almonds, anyway...


----------



## ollyoxenfree

Yes, flaxmeal is ground flax seed. It's not a ridiculous question at all. Remember to store it in the refrigerator - flaxseed goes rancid quickly.


----------

